# Villa-Lobos: Etude #3



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

Here is a video from my 12/1/16 performance at Mannes School of Music' guitar soloists concert of Villa-Lobos' Etude #3; I hope you enjoy:


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I always stop to listen Heitor, one of my favorite composers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank You!

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CWM1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did indeed enjoy, immensely!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! Well done!


----------

